# Rose Team



## mw360 (20. September 2011)

Wie alt muss ich für das Rose Team sein ?


Hoffe auf schnelle antwort 
Gruß: Markus


----------



## -MIK- (20. September 2011)

Um was zu machen? Verkäufer, Werkstatt, Hotline...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## underdog (20. September 2011)

was hast du den vor?


----------



## mw360 (21. September 2011)

will vieleicht wenn ich kann ins Team.


----------



## GeorgeP (21. September 2011)

Dann solltest du mal ne bewerbung an rose schreiben.

Das wäre schon mal ein anfang !

Cheers
George


----------



## -MIK- (21. September 2011)

mw360 schrieb:


> will vieleicht wenn ich kann ins Team.



Alter, veräppelst Du uns auch nicht? Als was denn?


----------



## BSChris (21. September 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Alter, veräppelst Du uns auch nicht? Als was denn?



Hihihihi als Empfangsdame


----------



## mw360 (22. September 2011)

Und ihr arbeitet als Lebendigemülltonne bei Mc


----------



## Koerk (22. September 2011)

scheint wohl am aufnahmekriterium "geistiges alter" gescheitert zu sein ... 
glaube nicht, dass dich jemand persönlich angreifen wollte. :-/


----------



## MettiMett (22. September 2011)

Lustig hier ;-)


----------



## Alex-F (22. September 2011)

mw360 schrieb:


> Und ihr arbeitet als Lebendigemülltonne bei Mc



Aha, das Niveau ist auf Augenhöhe angekommen.

Na dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Larsenator (22. September 2011)

Ach, was wird das wieder für ein lustiger thread! Battled ihr euch mal gegenseitig weg, ich lese mir das durch und hab immer wieder was zu lachen!


----------



## BSChris (22. September 2011)

Larsenator schrieb:


> Ach, was wird das wieder für ein lustiger thread! Battled ihr euch mal gegenseitig weg, ich lese mir das durch und hab immer wieder was zu lachen!


----------



## -MIK- (23. September 2011)

mw360 schrieb:


> Und ihr arbeitet als Lebendigemülltonne bei Mc



Och büdde.... was soll denn so etwas? Da versucht man Dir zu helfen und bekommt so einen Spruch?  Außer Dir selber ein Bein gestellt zu haben hat das nichts gebracht.

@Admin: Bitte closen.


----------



## mw360 (23. September 2011)

O.K hören wir auf mit dem Scheis!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mw360 (2. Oktober 2011)

Ich meinte damit, dass wir nur noch gescheite Sachen reinschreiben!


----------



## underdog (3. Oktober 2011)

ja dann schreib was du genau willst oder machen würdest. In welchen Bereich.
Lehre oder nen Job


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (3. Oktober 2011)

Was Du machen musst nennt sich Initiativbewerbung.


----------



## mw360 (4. Oktober 2011)

Danke! M-i-K
aber Underdog: genau ich mach mit 13 jahren ne lehre oder Ausbildung!!!!!!!!!!!!



O.K kann mir jemand vom Rose Team ( hier im Forum) sagen wo ich meine Bewerbung hinschicken muss !!!!!


----------



## -MIK- (4. Oktober 2011)

Kommen wir zur Ausgangsfrage, als was willst Du dich bewerben? Da Du "erst" 13 bist gehe ich von keinem Job aus und mutmaße mal als Fahrer für das Gravity Team?


----------



## jojo2 (5. Oktober 2011)

mw360 schrieb:


> O.K kann mir jemand vom Rose Team ( hier im Forum) sagen wo ich meine Bewerbung hinschicken muss !!!!!



(ich bin aber nicht von rose)

rose über das forum anzusprechen,
ist vielleicht ein umweg. wenn sich rose bei dir meldet,
hast du aber alles richtig gemacht. 
ansonsten: schreib doch mal direkt an rose, oder ruf da mal an und frag nach wie die das handhaben 
und/oder du schickst eine bewerbung mit allem drum und dran dahin.

du solltest bei einer bewerbung sicherlich schon mal dazu schreiben,
was du kannst. z.b. ob du schon mal in einem wettbewerb vorne 
dabei gewesen bist - egal ob bei einem strassen-, oder downhillrennen, 
oder beim dirtfahren oder so...
im ibc-tv gab es immer wieder mal bewerbungsvideos zu sehen.
vielleicht kannst du ja auch so etwas auf die beine stellen.


wenn du vor allem nur billig ein fahrrad bekommen willst...


könntest du ja trotzdem eine chance haben, 
wenn du den gegenwert wert ist...


----------



## mw360 (6. Oktober 2011)

Danke


----------

